# Flies are all over my bees nest.



## Art (May 15, 2014)

Bees are going crazy and dropping dead, while there are flies casually walking on the outside of the nest, can someone please explain this?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Bees dropping dead is a symptom of poisoning.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like you need to open the lid and have a look inside. Then let us know what you see.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Poisoned bees, flies attracted by rotting bees?

Just a guess cos not really enough info given.


----------

